
Tell HN: Fossilisation as a service - hoodoof
What do you think of this idea - when you die, we fossilize your remains so you can be rediscovered in 100 million years!
======
kleer001
Seems interesting. A lot of material science and physical overhead though. I
would recommend starting with at least 10 million USD for the first batch.

The first difficulty I see is the resting place. Where in the world is
geologically stable enough and will be undisturbed enough for the fossils to
form.

You'd need a geologist on staff, some excellent salesmen and lawyers.

I couldn't see this getting off the ground for less than $350,000.

------
gadders
I always wondered if it would be possible. I think it would be pretty cool.

~~~
kleer001
I think it's definitely possible. Practical... maybe not.

------
nautical
Sounds cool , but definitely not something in the todo list .

------
kulturpessimist
i dont like the idea.

------
slater
dumb.

